# Free Dish Network?



## Christopho (Feb 20, 2010)

Can anyone point me in the direction on how to hack it or how to get free dishnetwork t.v.? I used to be able to do this by downloading the update file from a FTA site, but last year I guess DishNetwork made a new patch or something, which patched the update file or something, enabling me to not receive any free channels T.T So, does anyone here know an installer/site that will enable me to have free channels again? 

Thanks in Advance~


----------



## Rydian (Feb 20, 2010)

Aren't we not supposed to give illegal links?


----------



## TinyRick (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm not really an expert or anything about this, but I'm pretty sure that it isn't illegal unless he is stealing directly from the company.. I mean with the right dish you could pick up a lot of the signals through the air... Once again I am no expert or lawyer, just my thoughts.


----------



## Rydian (Feb 20, 2010)

This falls under the same sort of category as ROMS (which we aren't allowed to help obtain or link to), which is obtaining a copy of something he never purchased.  This should be considered even stronger since it's not obtaining static data, but gaining access to a service.


----------



## Advi (Feb 20, 2010)

A satellite dish would certainly help


----------



## vhunter (Feb 20, 2010)

That stuff is illegal but i will say that they had a patch about an year ago that changed things, you need a new method of than just updating frequently.


----------

